# TiVo games suggestion.



## KPD-RCN (May 4, 2013)

I've had the occasional TiVo customer call in and inquire about the games accessible on the TiVo. They seem to be more popular than I was expecting, and more than once I've heard a customer opine about the selection of games. Meaning they wanted more. In general, the more frequent TiVo game users appear to be either age-advanced or elderly, predating even the Atari or Calecovision generation!

So I thought I'd suggest something along the lines of simple multiplayer games. Like a few different card games. Something relatively simple where the rules are already commonly understood. I believe it would get quite a bit of use!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

There's a multiplayer Reversi game for the TiVo available at 71.18.73.156 (see http://wmcbrine.com/tivo/#reversi for details). There used to be some others, but their authors have abandoned them.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

There are also the download-and-run-on-your-home-pc games. Mostly one-player and not really trivial setup for the age-advanced crowd, but maybe some of them will be available on a server soonish.
At least 3 available at david.blackledge.com/tivo

More info on Apps at hmedev.wikidot.com/list-of-known-applications


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

KPD-RCN said:


> So I thought I'd suggest something along the lines of simple multiplayer games. Like a few different card games. Something relatively simple where the rules are already commonly understood. I believe it would get quite a bit of use!


FYI, in case you didn't know, at my server enterwebz.tv I now include a multi-player Cribbage game (multi-player against another TiVo with enterwebz.tv connected). It also works against a computer player since I've yet to see two people connect to it at the same time so far ;]


----------

